# Just starting out...



## Adept (Jun 1, 2008)

... and so far it's all a bit daunting!

I've just finished my first week at the Police Academy, and it's been a bit of a lifestyle change after four years working and supervising security in various nightclubs and bars around the city. Going from 'top dog' in my workplace, to the lowliest of new recruits has been a bit of a struggle, and oddly I've found myself being quiet and reserved, which is not my style!

So far, we've mostly had introductory classes with little to actually study, but that is tipped to change in the next week or two. Having been a bouncer for years, much of the ground we've covered so far is stuff I already know; how to comfort and calm people under extreme duress, how to read and react to peoples body language, how to talk down violent and aggressive people, and how to rock and roll when it becomes apparent they aren't going to be talked down.

I'm looking forward to the increased workload, when I can start really sinking my teeth into the coursework. Especially looking forward to the OC spray and defensive tactics classes!

One thing that has really stuck out at me is the diverse backgrounds that people in my squad have come from. We have a couple of kids just out of university, two 45 year olds, both parents, and people from all sorts of working backgrounds.

So does anyone have any stories from their time in the academy they want to share? Any hints or tips? Common pitfalls to avoid?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

No storys but congrats on taking that step.


----------



## exile (Jun 1, 2008)

Good for you, A! Sounds great, and I wish you all success. Your previous background is definitely going to stand you in good stead... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... I suspect that for an LEO, the business you mentioned, comforting and calming people under extreme duress, is going to be one of the very most important things of all.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 1, 2008)

No help or stories from me, I just want to wish you the best in your new carrer and ihope the class meets and exceeds your expectations


----------



## Jai (Jun 1, 2008)

No help or horror stories here either, but best of luck to you


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 1, 2008)

We do have a number of law enforcement personal here and I hope they take this opportunity to post and give you some idea of what is to come and maybe some personal stories  on the experience


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 1, 2008)

H'mmm...

Academy stories....

Y'know, like most war stories, they mean more to the folks who were there.  I'll try to remember a few that the general public might enjoy.

Academy advice...

That's easier.  I'm assuming you're being paid to attend.  Treat it like a job; work hard, put in the homework time, and be prepared for class.  Most academies build skills; the stuff you learned yesterday will be used tomorrow, and the day after... all the way to and past graduation.  Keep your mouth shut, and your ears open.  Remember that, even working as a bouncer, you haven't been there and seen the same things the cops have.  You do have relevant experience -- but that's not the same as direct experience.  (Is a boxer's experience relevant to kickboxing or MMA?  Sure.  But it's not the same.)

And have fun.  You're taking the first steps to a career that will give you rewards you won't imagine, and can't put a price tag on, where every day is different from the day before, and where you'll find a brotherhood that you can't imagine.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2008)

Good luck, and stay the course!


----------



## Adept (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the support!



jks9199 said:


> Remember that, even working as a bouncer, you haven't been there and seen the same things the cops have. You do have relevant experience -- but that's not the same as direct experience.


 
I am constantly reminding myself of this! I know it would be easy to just think 'Oh, I already know all this stuff' and start slacking off, which would be a disaster!


----------



## Drac (Jul 5, 2008)

Adept said:


> So does anyone have any stories from their time in the academy they want to share? Any hints or tips? Common pitfalls to avoid?


 
We had just started hand-to-hand training..The instructor was a tough seasoned veteran who was also Dan ranked in Shorin-Ryu which was my first discipline...I introduced myself in private and and told him about my backround...BIG MISTAKE..I was the Uke for almost every technique...


----------



## Adept (Jul 11, 2008)

Drac said:


> We had just started hand-to-hand training..The instructor was a tough seasoned veteran who was also Dan ranked in Shorin-Ryu which was my first discipline...I introduced myself in private and and told him about my backround...BIG MISTAKE..I was the Uke for almost every technique...


 
Heh, I've made a point of not telling anyone about my martial arts background. I give some of the other recruits pointers when I can, but I get the feeling that declaring my experience could be disastrous...


----------

